# now this would totally kill your weekend



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34954302&nid=148


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

i hope the innocence are made whole,and the guilty are made to pay.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

fishingfan57 said:


> i hope the innocence are made whole,and the guilty are made to pay.


It seems like a day isn't complete at a big lake or reservoir without seeing some ******* yell at his wife or girlfriend while she backs the boat too far, not far enough, not straight enough, too fast, too slow, during the wrong moon phase, too close to his dog. Honestly I think these guys that have their wife back the trailer up are afraid of doing it themselves. Maybe the person who actually drives the truck should be doing all the trailer work?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

as i understand it, this was not a case of the normal mayhem of loading/unloading boats on the ramp. this was a case of a lady simply not watching the road - on her cell phone, hitting a guys boat... on its trailer while he was at a stop sign and launching said boad off the trailer on top of his truck. while i agree with statements about who should and should not be backing a trailer... an my wife can... this is not one of those. just a case of no attention to driving. could have been just a normal rear ender but had the ability to screw up 2 favorite vehicles in one shot.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Kingfisher said:


> as i understand it, this was not a case of the normal mayhem of loading/unloading boats on the ramp. this was a case of a lady simply not watching the road - on her cell phone, hitting a guys boat... on its trailer while he was at a stop sign and launching said boad off the trailer on top of his truck. while i agree with statements about who should and should not be backing a trailer... an my wife can... this is not one of those. just a case of no attention to driving. could have been just a normal rear ender but had the ability to screw up 2 favorite vehicles in one shot.


There is nothing normal about rear ending someone nor is there any such thing as an 'accident', there are things called incidents that are the result of carelessness, neglect, inexperience, or deliberate misconduct. If we had stricter laws there would be far fewer incidents.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Jedidiah said:


> It seems like a day isn't complete at a big lake or reservoir without seeing some ******* yell at his wife or girlfriend while she backs the boat too far, not far enough, not straight enough, too fast, too slow, during the wrong moon phase, too close to his dog. Honestly I think these guys that have their wife back the trailer up are afraid of doing it themselves. Maybe the person who actually drives the truck should be doing all the trailer work?


I launch the boat and my wife steers it to the dock while I park the truck, but I also drive a manual diesel. Never heard anyone yelling at their significant other at the lake for not launching correctly, sounds like a great way to kill a good day on the water.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I can give a ton of examples of things that are accidents that have nothing to do with carelessness, neglect, inexperience, or deliberate misconduct.

I have had more than one surgery that were the results of accidents. I have seen experienced kids struck by baseballs in the field after throwing a pitch that were accidents. People run over a nail in the road, have a blow out and wreck their car and maybe others. Boulders that release from the side of a hill and take out a busload of people. A person that trips and falls down. The wind takes out a road sign and leads to a collision at what was once a four way stop. A person struck by lighting............I can go on and on.

While this may be an example of carelessness, neglect and/or inexperience don't think for a second that accident are some sort misclassified or improperly defined event that never happens.

Many great inventions have been discovered entirely by accident. Accidents happen all the time.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I can give a ton of examples of things that are accidents that have nothing to do with carelessness, neglect, inexperience, or deliberate misconduct.
> 
> I have had more than one surgery that were the results of accidents. I have seen experienced kids struck by baseballs in the field after throwing a pitch that were accidents. People run over a nail in the road, have a blow out and wreck their car and maybe others. Boulders that release from the side of a hill and take out a busload of people. A person that trips and falls down. The wind takes out a road sign and leads to a collision at what was once a four way stop. A person struck by lighting............I can go on and on.
> 
> ...


I was referring to human error, mother nature has a mind of her own.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

To error is human


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I strap my canoe to my truck in similar fashion. Looks like I'm starting a trend!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I strap my canoe to my truck in similar fashion. Looks like I'm starting a trend!


I'd wager that you don't load it the same way though. :shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I strap my canoe to my truck in similar fashion. Looks like I'm starting a trend!


This guy from California purposely puts his boat on top. The guy built and mounted an ingenious home-made winch thingie to pull the boat on and off his truck. (Picture taken in Evanston)



.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Was his name bubba or billy bob ?


----------

